# More "adult learner" lunacy



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

University Of Minnesota Students Demand Campus Cops Be Disarmed


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Thank god these kids exercised their first amendment rights!

...otherwise, their peers might not realize they were complete morons!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I guess these pampered peeons will never understand that it takes a good guy with a gun to stop a bad guy with a gun.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Tuna said:


> I guess these pampered peeons will never understand that it takes a good guy with a gun to stop a bad guy with a gun.


They believe the police shouldn't have guns, but that nobody else should have guns either, and that everyone who has a gun needs to have it taken away by the government. Sooo...they want to send unarmed government agents to take away guns from armed people? I'm confused.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Why not get rid of campus police altogether then? Let them fend for themselves.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

PG1911 said:


> They believe the police shouldn't have guns, but that nobody else should have guns either, and that everyone who has a gun needs to have it taken away by the government. Sooo...they want to send unarmed government agents to take away guns from armed people? I'm confused.


Funny how the people who are telling us that we have a fascist, Naz and tyranti for president are the same people who want everyone to disarm. Logic is not these people's strong suit.

Not that I believe Trump is any of those things. just pointing out more of their stupidity.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> Funny how the people who are telling us that we have a fascist, Naz and tyranti for president are the same people who want everyone to disarm. Logic is not these people's strong suit.
> 
> Not that I believe Trump is any of those things. just pointing out more of their stupidity.


DemocRats operate from Hitler's playbook. There's a quote attributed to Hitler's propaganda chief, Joseph Goebbels, which says: "If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie."
Maybe he "misspoke."


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> DemocRats operate from Hitler's playbook. There's a quote attributed to Hitler's propaganda chief, Joseph Goebbels, which says: "If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. The lie can be maintained only for such time as the State can shield the people from the political, economic and/or military consequences of the lie."
> Maybe he "misspoke."


The sad thing is that they tell the lies so often I think they're starting to believe them.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom Knighton, you're the bomb! At my previous job (I don't recall where I work at the moment), even after over 10 years of carrying, there was debate over the cops being armed. One student publication had both sides. The guy's arguments were the typical farce you would expect, (students felt uneasy. No communication. Not enough violent crime to warrant guns, etc.) but the woman's article was brilliant and the ONE LINE I recall (though not perfectly) was, "The world isn't made up of sugar plum fairies" We all wanted to take her out for dinner and dammit, we should have. I have no idea what her name was or whatever happened to her, but I hope she got into either politics or law enforcement in some capacity.

It's an age old argument and will never end on college campuses, as is evident by how many college PD's still don't carry. No matter how many realists you have on a campus, you will always have the more vocal oddballs, existentialists and those who simply have no concept of reality and often, they're the ones in charge.

Look at the insanity at Berklee College of Music when the neighbors found out the cops were carrying, even though there are plenty of other cops AND armored car drivers carrying in their neighborhood. Look at the meeting at Bristol Community College when it was proposed the cops THERE carry. The morons are out there and will NEVER go away. I'm just glad enough rational people are out there to brush them aside. No one is advocating handing out guns willy nilly, but if you feel the need for a police officer at your institution, give that officer a damn gun and stop being such a putz. No gun? Then why have cops at all?


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Kilv, to your point, why have police without guns? Just hire security! Cheaper, less training requirements, and they can make everybody feel good!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> We all wanted to take her out for dinner and dammit, we should have.


Probably best you didn't. It's the current year, poundmetoo.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Tuna said:


> I guess these pampered peeons will never understand that it takes a good guy with a gun to stop a bad guy with a gun.


Active shooter in progress? 10-4. Staging until he runs out of ammo...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> Probably best you didn't. It's the current year, poundmetoo.


That was the early 80's when we just had to shove our sport coat sleeves up to our elbows and we could get away with anything.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Don’t forget shoulder rigs!


----------

